# Cougar Vortex Connector Problem



## Counterpunch (Mar 28, 2012)

Now these are high quality case fans and I'm geting them real cheap on ebay anyways the guy said it was the CF-V12H (3 pin)but really the model is the CF-V12HP (PWM) anyways I bid on it and now I might be stuck with 5 cougar case fans. But even so that doesn't really matter my problem is I cabt connect any of the fabs I just bought. Can I connect them with a regular 4 pin to 3 pin?? And just rip off the side of the connector on the MOlex so PWM will fit and that will give me 3 pin with out the PWM at least the fan would run... Or do I have to buy a special adapter. My goal is to make all 5 fans work with their PWM connection. And I want to connect them on molex to 3 pim adapters and one I want to cinnect to mobos PWR fan. Isn't PWM 3 pin with an added wire so this shpuld work right Please help me on this I need anwsers!!!

Sorry post was so long and I'm not sure what category this belongs in.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

First, if you need 5 case fans you have other problems that need to be addressed.
One 120mm fan in front & rear should be fine.
It is better to power cases fans directly from the PSU to reduce stress on the Mobo.


----------

